# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Wont keep me logged in!

## Bulkn

Getting sick of typing in my username and password every time! The problem started 3-4 weeks ago, other forums im on keep me logged in. My iphone actually keeps me logged in just not my laptop. Any Ideas?

----------


## Noles12

Ever since i started using the app on my iphone i noticed i get logged out daily on here. I usually can go about 16-24 hours before it logs me out

----------


## Times Roman

there is this little check box that says "remember me" when signing in. for the longest time, after checking that little box, it would remember me, and no issues signing in after firing up the laptop. now, box checked or not, i have to sign in every time.....

----------


## Tigershark

Only on some computers does this happen to me. Our laptop is fine. I noticed it happens a lot more on Windows XP which is what we have at my other job.

----------


## bobawpsol

This has happend a few times for me but rarely.

----------


## ajordana

same problem last few weeks.. used to not log me out, but i check the remember me box every time and for the past couple weeks it always logs me out

----------

